# Quantum QFlash Pilot



## bycostello (Apr 19, 2012)

Thinking of selling my pocket wizards and canon flashes and going for the qflash system to give me a bit more flash power...

Just wondering if anyone has and what they think before i pull the trigger?

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## Bosman (May 2, 2012)

I hear good things about Q-flashes but wouldn't buy a $1000 flash that still needs a $ 450 battery pack. The output is excellent from what i have seen and personally witnessed however.


----------

